# Smoked Salmon belly pcs and chunks



## cmayna (Oct 31, 2015)

Thought I'd smoke up some pieces of the Salmon which has the best flavor,  the belly pieces.  Since I normally process our Salmon into filet pieces,  I end up cutting off the belly portion and have accumulated quite a lot of it.  I also have gathered a lot of Salmon tail pieces which I have typically turned into jerky but this time decided to make chunks.

Belly pieces







Chunks of Salmon tail pieces






Chunks of Salmon tail pieces going to brine






Belly and chunk pieces air drying after a 24 hour brine






In the Big Chief smoker as it is being removed






Resting after the smoke-a-thon












Getting ready to be served












Today, being the last Salmon day of the season, I served all of it to my fellow fishing buddies and they woofed it down.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## one eyed jack (Nov 1, 2015)

That is just plain beautiful.  Wish I had a plate of it in front of me.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Maybe I'd better eat a little breakfast before reading any more food threads.


----------



## tropics (Nov 1, 2015)

Craig another nice job on the Salmon 

Richie


----------



## thelocnar (Nov 1, 2015)

Ohhhh looks so good!


----------



## 4pogo7 (Nov 2, 2015)

Wow that looks awesome!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 2, 2015)

Nice Smoke Craig! ! Tuna Bellies are the best too!


----------



## driedstick (Nov 2, 2015)

Dang it man that looks good,,, Great job 

DS


----------



## disco (Nov 3, 2015)

Wow, cmayna, you have me drooling.

Points.

Disco


----------

